# MECA at Hot Import Nights in San Jose, CA



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Where:*
Santa Clara County Fairgrounds
344 Tully Road
San Jose, CA 95111

*When:*
Saturday, June 18, 2016: 5pm - 11pm










Facebook event invite: https://www.facebook.com/events/1082938181749456/


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

In 2 weeks!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Going down tomorrow!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I just did a walkthrough of the venue. Here are a couple things to note:

1. I will be at the MECA registration tent in the area as illustrated in the picture below from noon - 4:30pm. Please ensure you arrive and are through the gate by 4:30pm. 400 cars are pre-registered for the HIN portion, so sooner you get in, the better.
2. We have been designated the area as indicated by the dark red arrows. If we exceed that space, we will be allowed to expand to the right.
3. Power outlets are available. So if you want to plug in, that is an option. However, please make sure that you secure your extension cord. Please bring tape, or appropriate means to secure your extension cord.

See folks tomorrow!


----------

